# Sigelei 213W Box Mod



## Alex (22/3/16)

*Sigelei 213W Box Mod $124.99




*

*Quick Overview*

The Sigelei 213 introduces powerful new features and industry leading advancement in material design. introducing TFR and TCR brings vaping in temperature control to new heights. Higher precision, more flexibility, you are now in command of your enhanced vaping experience.

More Information Coming Soon!

*Specifications:*


Dimensions: 88*44*29mm
Material: Carbon Fiber Reinforced & Aluminum Space Frame
Wattage Range: 10W - 213W
Temperature Range: 200°F - 570°F / 100°C - 300°C
Voltage Output: 1.0V - 7.5V
Voltage Input: 6.4V - 8.4V
Requires (2) 18650 Batteries *(Batteries Sold Separately)*
Firing Modes: VW, TC (Ni200, Ti, SS), TCR (Temperature Coefficient Of Resistivity), TFR (Temperature Factor Of Resistivity)
Resistance Range: 0.1Ω - 3.0Ω
Fast Balance Charging Support (Micro USB): DC5V/2A
More Information Coming Soon!
*Package Contents:*


1 x Sigelei 213W
1 x User Manual
1 x Micro USB Cable
1 x Security Code Card

source: http://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/sigelei-213w-box-mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

TFR ?

Poor PBusardo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Naeem (2/4/16)

Patiently waiting for this 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

